# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  My CD drive won't open- Ubuntu

## Tyler

Yeah, so the other day I tried to burn a CD for a friend with Brasero, and it wouldn't play. (I think I made a thread about it) 
Anyway, to day I download some updates, and one of them is for Brasero. The info says that it fixed a problem that didn't allow the CD's to play in a CD player.
At this point I'm thinking, Awesome!
Now I'm not. Awesome is the last thing I'm thinking.

I go to burn a CD, and Brasero seems to be stuck on the same step. It skipped straight to "burning tracks", whereas usually it says some other stuff first. So it's stuck on this step for about five minutes, so I cancel the process. Only it doesn't want to cancel. So I keep clicking cancel and it finally quits. Then an error pops up that says that Brasero stopped unexpectedly. Okay. Fine.

But now, my disc drive will not open. I hit the button on the tower and it just sits there. I try right clicking on the desktop icon telling me that I still have a disc in and click unmount, nothing happens. No error, it just sits there.

So I decide to try to use a different program to burn some music to it, and maybe it'll eject it.
Nope. Ubuntu tells me that the drive is busy. And it sounds like it's trying to read the disc.

What do I do?

----------


## Ynot

easiest thing to do is restart
then eject the drive while the system it booting

----------


## Tyler

Ok.
Thanks Tony, I got the disc out.
Any idea what caused that to happen?
Can you reccomend a better program for burning CD's?

----------


## Ynot

try gnomebaker

----------


## Tyler

Interesting.
It crashed on the first try in the middle of burning, but the second try was successful. Thanks.
Also, just out of curiosity, there are two options that I can check that I have no idea what they are.
Dummy write, and BurnFree.
What do they do?

----------


## Shift

I always jam a paperclip into the little hole beside the eject button. Always does the trick. (Rarely need to do it though)

----------

